# What program to use to restore backup



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a TCD652160 HD that I am installing a new hard drive in. The new drive is a Western Digital 1 TB Sata. I have several backups from the original HD that were created by WinMFS 4-5 years ago.
I have hooked up the new HD to my Windows 7 computer, but WinMFS 9 does not see any drives. 
Do I need to use a Win XP instead of Win 7 computer?
The program seems to run OK, just does not show any drives when I press Select Drive.
Any ideas?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TxPres said:


> I have a TCD652160 HD that I am installing a new hard drive in. The new drive is a Western Digital 1 TB Sata. I have several backups from the original HD that were created by WinMFS 4-5 years ago.
> I have hooked up the new HD to my Windows 7 computer, but WinMFS 9 does not see any drives.
> Do I need to use a Win XP instead of Win 7 computer?
> The program seems to run OK, just does not show any drives when I press Select Drive.
> Any ideas?


WinMFS has to be run as administrator or at least with admin privileges for Windows to allow it any access to any hard drives.

You should be able to find

winmfs.exe

in Explorer (the file manager, not Internet Explorer), right click on it, click on "Run as..." and select a user account with admin privileges.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

I am running it as admin. Still no joy. Program runs but does not show any hard drives.
Will try tomorrow with a Win XP computer and see if that is the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Did you first select "Restore" and the backup file? Otherwise, it's probably looking for an existing TiVo drive.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

Yes, I select "Restore", then the window resizes and my only option is to "Select Drive" or "Exit" under the File menu. Select Drive shows NO drives. The version of WinMFS is 9.3f.

I need to use WinMFS since the backup file is a .tbk file created with WinMFS.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

Success. The WinMFS does not like my Win7 64 bit install. I ran WinMFS in compatability mode (winXP SP 3) and it worked. 
Now I will install the drive in the Tivo and see if it works.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TxPres said:


> Success. The WinMFS does not like my Win7 64 bit install. I ran WinMFS in compatability mode (winXP SP 3) and it worked.
> Now I will install the drive in the Tivo and see if it works.
> Thanks for the help!


Huh, I've used it on Windows 7-64bit lots of times without tweaking the compatibility mode. Maybe the fact that I log in with THE Administrator account as opposed to an account that's a member of the Administrators group is the difference.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> Huh, I've used it on Windows 7-64bit lots of times without tweaking the compatibility mode. Maybe the fact that I log in with THE Administrator account as opposed to an account that's a member of the Administrators group is the difference.
> 
> Glad you got it working.


I am logged in as THE ADMIN. It is the only account on my computer.
Not sure why I had to use compatibility mode, but at least it worked and I did not have to get the old XP computer out to run the program.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TxPres said:


> I am logged in as THE ADMIN. It is the only account on my computer.
> Not sure why I had to use compatibility mode, but at least it worked and I did not have to get the old XP computer out to run the program.


Maybe because WinMFS was written to work on 32bit versions of Windows?


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

unitron said:


> Maybe because WinMFS was written to work on 32bit versions of Windows?


No, something else is at issue with TxPres' machine. Like ggieseke I used it on my W7HP x64 PC just last week to make a new drive for my S3 and it worked just fine.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Laserfan said:


> No, something else is at issue with TxPres' machine. Like ggieseke I used it on my W7HP x64 PC just last week to make a new drive for my S3 and it worked just fine.


Yep, WinMFS works fine here on our Windows 7 64-bit PC's as well (Older Dell XPS 410 here)

Scott


----------

